

A Diatribe on Maintaining State - briandoll
http://blog.voxdolo.me/a-diatribe-on-maintaining-state.html

======
RodgerTheGreat
This article uses the phrase "maintaining state", but it's really talking
about controlling the visibility of instance variables, and on a higher level
using interfaces to provide loosely-coupled contracts for the behavior of
classes. Using the same ideas within classes to "shield" instance variables
from internal code is a good practice.

While the examples are in Ruby, this is the kind of design philosophy that is
typically applied to Java development. Perhaps there's some hope for Ruby
after all. :)

------
zachinglis
A rather long post but the subject is spot on! I totally agree.

~~~
voxdolo
The soul of brevity, I am not ;) Glad you enjoyed it though.

